# Access is denied - 0x80070005



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

Recently my laptop was unable to look into files in my desktop. Previously it was working fine. I've check that both are in the same WORKGROUP. What can be wrong?

It prompts me:
0x80070005 Access is denied network

I google it and gave me solutions for Windows XP. But I am on Vista. I have tried adding my laptop name into Gpedit.msc but seems not working too.

Any way to troubleshoot?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks for your.

I was able to ping both computers. And both computer, all the services are running well. And all the settings for the File & Print Sharing are enabled. But still I get the error.

Any idea what I can do next?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a permissions error, what is the specific version of each version of WIndows?

XP-Home, XP-Pro, Vista-Home, Vista-Business, Vista-Ultimate?


----------



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

Desktop = Vista-Ultimate
Laptop = Vista-Business

Again I stress that it was working fine actually. Then SUDDENLY it failed to connect. It's a one-way thing now. Desktop to Laptop. But not Laptop to Desktop. So it must be something to do with my Desktop settings.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd check the permissions on the desktop shared folders and see if they're correct.

Remember, you might have to create a user account that has the same name/password as is used on the laptop. You don't have to use this for connecting to the laptop, it just has to have permission to access the shared files.


----------



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi John,

You have any updates for me? Because I cannot seem to find anything wrong. All my sharing folders security are set to EVERYONE to allow Read and Write permissions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

Erm I think that was what exactly you posted above for me?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, now you've seen his firewall paragraph twice.  Which of those beasts do you have, or ever had, or might have had, on the PC denying access?


----------



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

I was able to ping both ways.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's nice when a firewall blocks ping by IP address, 'cause then we "know" the firewall is a problem. It's quite a bit more frustrating when you can ping by IP address and by computer name because the Access Denied may still be because of a firewall.


----------



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah that's why I am quute frustrated now.


----------

